# How soon did it work for you?



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 
I have no known fertility issues, we are using donor sperm...interested to see how soon IUI worked for those of you with no female infertility issues? xx


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi,

I have mild fertility issues although I responded well to drugs, it happened first time for me


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have no known fertility issues well, apart from slight PCOS but my DH has NOA therefore had to use DS.


It worked for me second go. I had unmedicated IUI using DS. I am currently 27+2 with a baby girl.

Hope it doesn't take long for you either, Good luck! x


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

We had unexplained secondary infertility.  Medicated IUI (clomid) worked second time for us!  Twins, 8 weeks today.  Best of luck!!!


----------



## Miracleshappeneveryday (Dec 3, 2014)

Wow ladies, this is fabulous to hear  Feeling hopeful xx


----------



## Bella2013 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi ladies, im new to this site. Me (24) and my partner (34) have been TTC for almost 3 years now.  Im on my second go at IUI using Suprecur and Menopur self injections. I was deeply upset when I got a BFN  im finding it hard to stay positive this time around. Ive been looking through feeds of successful IUI and it does make me feel better. Congratulations to all those pregnant, and good luck to everyone trying .


----------



## Orangehope (Oct 22, 2014)

I had natural cycle IUI - BFP yesterday after 3rd go.

I know how it daunting it is and it feels like it is happening to everyone but you, but it's important to stay positive! This month I didn't think it would work and spent the time concentrating on IVF next - which must have somehow relieved the stress and pressure and it worked.

Bella - just try and do things to take your mind off of it, I know that's so much easier said than done but, me and my other half did stupid things like went to an expensive car garage and pretended we were rich and test drove their very best cars! It's important to do things outside of this process otherwise it will drive you mad.

Good luck to all and stay strong x


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

I'm about to have round 3 of non medicated IUI (well other than progesterone suppositories!) I really thought it would happen first or second time as I've had good follicles and no know issues but it's just not happened so far for us   so fingers crossed for this time round! Stay positive and good luck!


----------



## Helbel69 (Dec 13, 2014)

I had IUI with donor sperm last month and got a BFP after my first attempt, unfortunately it didn't stick around and my AF came 5 days later. We will be trying again in April or May for our 2nd attempt.


----------

